# National Park Service sued by WildEarth Guardians



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I swear this group "WildEarth Guardians" needs a serious ***kicking.

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/news/2 ... -elk-plan/


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Too bad the ECO-nuts aren't as driven as that wacko that got himself eaten by the Grizzlies in Alaska. They have no reason to fear wolves unless they are sick or old right?. They sit in their Subaru; munch tofu and dream of the day humans are wiped from the face of the planet. Except themselves of coarse--they live in harmony with nature don't you know! :roll:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

grousehunter said:


> Too bad the ECO-nuts aren't as driven as that wacko that got himself eaten by the Grizzlies in Alaska. They have no reason to fear wolves unless they are sick or old right?. *They sit in their Subaru*; munch tofu and dream of the day humans are wiped from the face of the planet. *Except themselves of coarse--they live in harmony with nature don't you know*! :roll:


...and sadly there isnt a pill to cure the fuzzy feeling they have between their ears -)O(-


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

:rotfl: what a joke! I often wonder how many of these "conservationists" know what a wolf looks like.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

They need to control the elk herds by allow hunters to harvest these animals. They could have a youth hunt, disabled vet hunt, disabled hunt and people from the US Army could help as a service project.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You see, they don't mind that elk are killed, so much as the way that they are killed. The problem in their reasoning is that the bullets that will kill these elk to bring down the herd to its objective size won't propagate, where wolves will! This isn't about management of an elk herd, its about a politically charged agenda with 2 motives: 1- wolf reintroduction (without regards to future biological and ecological ramifications), and 2- Stopping hunters from doing what they love.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Another thought- if their motive actually was to control the elk herd (without hunting), they would propose a release of wolves with radio collars to thin the herd, and then trap them when the elk are at the objective numbers. Instead, its more about the anti-hunting agenda than anything.


----------

